# Afraid to trailer alone.



## AJs Little Acres (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a problem that I've not heard of anyone else having or have seen any training suggestions for.
My mare does not like to be in a confined spot in the trailer or trailering alone. She needs to be in the back where she has leg room. She is very calm when trailering with other horses but very nerveous alone... She does not hesitate to get in or out but to stay standing quietly by her self in the trailer alone. Once the doors start to close on her she gets very nerveous. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as she willingly loads and unloads, I'd say just practice hauling her by herself until she's comfortable in there alone. Could take time, but I think she'll eventually get the hang of it.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, she just needs some miles under her belt trailering. She'll figure out it's not the end of the world to go by herself.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

A;so, if you aren't giving her some hay, might be good idea to do it? That will get her mind off it more than likely.

But more miles is best thing.

Too, make sure your driving is safe, and not going into turns or stopping too fast, and also that trailer is level.

Always amazes me the people that never think to check that, as I've literally seen a trailer at such an angle the horses were all the way against the trailer door, and that was only thing keeping them in trailer.


----------



## BikerChickk (Jan 18, 2012)

May sound funny but I had a mare the same way. I hung a small transistor radio in the trailer with her. It helped her stay calm.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Check the footing and flooring in the trailer. She may be reacting to something going on!

Is there a safe place where you can have someone else drive while you sit in the trailer? There could be things banging around or flailing around that you can't hear or see.


----------

